# Renovating pasture



## CircleM98 (Jan 2, 2017)

I've got roughly 15 acres of pasture that over the years have been overcome with Johnson grass and various broadleaf weeds. I'm starting a paddock system and wanting to put orchard grass and red clover in. I'm going to no till in the grass and was wondering what I need to do to prepare for no tilling. I plan on doing it in the fall. Any advice helps!


----------



## ozarkian (Dec 11, 2010)

If you are not going to pasture this acreage this summer I would use glyphosate to burn down at least twice before fall. In Southwest MO, orchard grass needs to be planted in early September. Once everything is burned down, use a harrow to rough up the soil, then no-till drought tolerant orchard grass and clover mix. fertilize with nitrogen or a good 3-2-1 mix. say your farmers prayers and sweet talk mother nature.

Note: If you find a way to actually get rid of the Bad Neighbor of grasses, (JOHNSON GRASS), let me know.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

I would spray with Pastora when the JG is about 14-16" tall....it will be a slow die and the JG will turn red. You may have to spray again later it the JG stand is pretty bad. It will kill it. You may not be able to no till until early next spring in order to give the Pastora enough time to leave the field....just depends on how many times you need to spray. It will really clean up a field.

Regards, Mike


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

The only way I know to get rid of Johnsongrass is very intensive grazing.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Tx Jim said:


> The only way I know to get rid of Johnsongrass is very intensive grazing.


Pastora will do it....and 4-5 years of RR beans and corn will do it also.

Regards, Mike


----------

